# Acrylic/Plexi-glass Scratch Remover



## Fatal (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a few small scratches on my Raven case does any one know of a product or has used a product that has worked for them? I searched the forums but couldn't find any thing. A co-worker had suggested that the scratches could be fixed. He said he bought a product and it worked. Just seeing if any one here could point me in the right direction. Thanks in advanced for your time. If there is a thread on this forgive me I checked and couldn't find any. 

I did a search and found this: http://www.americanframe.com/Products/AcrylicPlexi-glass-Scratch-Remover-Kit__F2100.aspx


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 16, 2011)

I know rubbing compound can work on bare metal and other materials, but not so sure about plexi. I'm sure there are a couple of options.


----------



## parelem (Feb 16, 2011)

most hardware and automotive stores carry glass and plexiglass, or plastic and plexiglass cleaners and scratch removers.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 16, 2011)

Use nail polish remover with acetone...

**Smacks his own hand** Bad Jr . See if you can find any plastic polish at local hardware stores.


----------



## Fatal (Feb 16, 2011)

I was just wondering I hate that I scratched my glass I should have known better.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 16, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Use nail polish remover with acetone...
> 
> **Smacks his own hand** Bad Jr . See if you can find any plastic polish at local hardware stores.




Most auto parts stores have "Headlamp Restoration"-to restore yellow or milky headlights; kits thats have everything you need for a few bucks.

see here; http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&index=blended&field-keywords=headlight restore kit&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 17, 2011)

also check this out http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035U5ARK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## MKmods (Feb 17, 2011)

Namslas90 said:


> Most auto parts stores have "Headlamp Restoration"-to restore yellow or milky headlights; kits thats have everything you need for a few bucks.
> 
> see here; http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&index=blended&field-keywords=headlight restore kit&tag=tec06d-20



excellent tool/idea.     I have 1 and it works great.


----------



## Fatal (Feb 17, 2011)

So many options I didn’t know there were that many fixes. Like I stated a co- worker had scratched up a client’s acrylic I believe he said it had artwork behind it. I scratched up my case and was pretty upset with myself. Thanks to every one for the fixes, I will defiantly be getting one of these products. I did not notice the scratches till I added some lights in my case and was like WTF!!  Now only if I could take some great pictures before and after the fix will work on that.


----------

